# Colors for adjoining walls



## wemwem (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a family room, dinette and kitchen that we are planning to paint yellow. These rooms all are open to each other and the walls flow from one area to the next. We plan to paint all of the walls one color - yellow. We also have a front foyer, a back hall and a secondary stair case whose walls all flow and connect to these spaces (at wall corners). We want to paint those areas a beige color. 

Our problem is understanding what is correct in handling where to transition the colors. Most areas connecting are just plaster to plaster and no moulding to break up the areas. Would we just paint yellow on the appropriate room wall and where it changes to another room (at a wall corner), do we change to the beige color?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like that's the best option.


----------



## blthomas (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife does light interior decorating, and mostly color consultations.

Our house has a same sort of layout, walk in, the kitchen, dining, living are all one area.

We have lots of color in our house, we are using a desert brown, and grand canyon red as the main colors.

Since there are no dividing walls, we run the colors to the corner and then change where we want them to.

Worked out very well.

In our office at work, theyt have accent walls, these are walls of color to break up the blur of the same thing.

They paint these walls from one corner to another as well.

In our master bedroom, we have two colors, a eggplant, and a very bright green.

On two walls she chose to meet them with a curvy line floor to ceiling, then in the same color blend, she found a third color that is only the strip that separates the eggplant and green.

Don't know how that sounds, but it looks great.


----------



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

Like some have said, you have to run corner to corner. The trick is finding the right corner. That can make or break the look.

Do you have any pictures? That would help.


----------

